# Foil effect screen printing technique?



## All American SP (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello all this is Christine from All American Screen Printing in MI.
Back in the late 1980's certain customers would want a foil printed image. (Not metallic or glitter ink)
I vaguely recall this but I believe there was a clear plastisol that we would directly screen-print however it was important not to completely cure it. Then there was a second step in our heat transfer dept. where we would place a mylar type foil over the image and heat seal. The heat press would fuse the mylar to the not completely cured clear ink...ring a bell to anyone?
Or does anyone have a suggestion re:foil prints? I have had a few requests and would love to accommodate my customers!
Thank you in advance!!
Christine


----------



## theory3k (Jun 27, 2007)

the foil that we use doesn't even need the gel cure that you are describing. I believe with most foiling material, you can foil any plastisol, whether it what printed directly to the garment or applied via heat release paper. 

just lay the foil over the plastisol design and press at med pressure 300ish degrees for 5 to 15 seconds. peel the foil material and the *foiling* should remail where teh ink design was. 

you don't HAVE to print with a clear ink for this process and all colors of the ink will foil.

your mileage may vary.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Question:

So if I had plastisol heat transfers...I press it on....then press over that...it should work?


----------



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

paulo said:


> Question:
> 
> So if I had plastisol heat transfers...I press it on....then press over that...it should work?


Yes it should, it will work wherever there is plastisol. This won't work on waterbased inks, just an FYI


----------



## theory3k (Jun 27, 2007)

exactly. you also want to remember that it cover's all plastisol, as Franklin said, so if it is a 2 color design is will turn into one foil color.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

D3c0Y said:


> Yes it should, it will work wherever there is plastisol. This won't work on waterbased inks, just an FYI


It should work, but the reality is, some plastisol inks work better than others. I was able to get ultrasoft inks to work with color foils but not the gold and silver. Rutland and Wilflex inks work better but again, it's not set in stone. Some of the inks work better than others.

You can use either a waterbased foil adhesive or a plastisol foil adhesive.

The waterbase requires 275˚ at 10 seconds. The Plastisol 375˚ at 6 seconds. The foil adhesives work much much better than the plastisols and the wash tests are really impressive.


----------



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

JeridHill said:


> It should work, but the reality is, some plastisol inks work better than others. I was able to get ultrasoft inks to work with color foils but not the gold and silver. Rutland and Wilflex inks work better but again, it's not set in stone. Some of the inks work better than others.
> 
> You can use either a waterbased foil adhesive or a plastisol foil adhesive.
> 
> The waterbase requires 275˚ at 10 seconds. The Plastisol 375˚ at 6 seconds. The foil adhesives work much much better than the plastisols and the wash tests are really impressive.


Who makes the waterbased foil adhesive? So this would cure at roughly the same temp as waterbased inks? Sp if I use water based ink and a waterbased foil adhesive, the foil will only stick to the adhesive, right? but if I use plastisol and a plastisol adhesive, the foil will stick to everything? Or is this an ink additive?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

D3c0Y said:


> Who makes the waterbased foil adhesive? So this would cure at roughly the same temp as waterbased inks? Sp if I use water based ink and a waterbased foil adhesive, the foil will only stick to the adhesive, right? but if I use plastisol and a plastisol adhesive, the foil will stick to everything? Or is this an ink additive?


That's correct. Waterbased ink and waterbased foil adhesive gives a non stick and stick result, whereas plastisol and plastisol adhesive give you a stick stick result.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

theory3k said:


> exactly. you also want to remember that it cover's all plastisol, as Franklin said, so if it is a 2 color design is will turn into one foil color.


Most ink manufacturers now have a Release Agent that you can mix into the colors that you don't want the foil to stick to and then add an extra adhesive agent for better sticking. For example, Rutland sells X-Glue and a Release Agent. I believe there is a post here that talks about the name of the same type product for Wilflex as well.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> Most ink manufacturers now have a Release Agent that you can mix into the colors that you don't want the foil to stick to and then add an extra adhesive agent for better sticking. For example, Rutland sells X-Glue and a Release Agent. I believe there is a post here that talks about the name of the same type product for Wilflex as well.


Yeah, I believe the stuff is the same material you use for coating screen printed transfers. You mix it and throw away the ink you don't use.


----------



## All American SP (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you for answering my origianl question re: foil effect.
Can you tell me the name of a supplier that carries the foil??
Christine ( All American) Sterling Heights MI
Michigan Screen Printing & Embroidery: All American T-Shirt's Sterling Heights, Michigan


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i use hot stamping foil adhesive from mc logans.. works super for me.

for foil, i recommend hotfixfilms.. works as good as the adhesive.

goodluck


----------



## pyro (Apr 27, 2006)

i have just been playing with foil.. 
i hae been doing 4 color designs with it.
i would print plastisol that i want to foil first.
flash.
then while the tshirt is still on the platen print 
apply the foil with a house hold iron.
cool and peel.
print the other colors.

there is an additive you can add for foil not to stick to 
plastisol.. however i have never used it..


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

pyro said:


> i have just been playing with foil..
> i hae been doing 4 color designs with it.
> i would print plastisol that i want to foil first.
> flash.
> ...


true,foil will stickto plastisolwhen pressed but if your not careful or have inconsistencies in your print,it may not adhere properly .better to use a foil transfer adhesive like rutland's xglu that can be completely cured or only flashed before foiling.the additives mentioned do improve your chances of not sticking to the plastisol but not much and don't warrant paying for it.best to use waterbased ink with the minimum deposit and over cure the print being sure to remove all moisture from the ink.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You can get the foil at Screener's Choice (Screeners Choice | Home). Call Jerid and ask him about the foil he has been testing. I don't think it is on the website yet.


----------



## AGONYART (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Guys Quick Question I Just Wanted To Know If You Have To Use Cappilary Film When Doin This Screen Printing Heat Transfer Technique Becuase I Was Told You Had To And Also To Use 85 To 110 Mesh Thanks Guys..


----------



## alstonink (Nov 10, 2009)

Silkscreeningsupplies.com has a good selection, My reccomendations are waterbased ink and Foil adhesive, we do Jumbo foil printing and it works best his way.


----------

